

Please review my Numbrosia 3 puzzle for the iPhone and iPod touch. - amichail
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=325314603&mt=8

======
ScottWhigham
I wrote in a fair bit of feedback to your last "Please review" and you never
wrote back/replied.

~~~
amichail
I did address the issue of not seeing what you just did in the tutorial: the
next popup appears a bit later so you can have more time to see what happened.

------
amichail
I'm particularly interested in knowing whether the tutorial is good enough.

